# Fußnotenzeichen in Word via Makro hochstellen



## black_seraphim (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich quälem ich gerade damit herum in einem Dokument die Fußnotenzeichen im Text via Makro hochstellen zu lassen.

Ich habe bereits folgendes Makro gefunden:


```
Sub fussnoten_hochstellen() 
' fussnoten_hochstellen Makro 
' Makro aufgezeichnet am 08.05.2005 von nuri 
 
    For I = 1 To 234 
    ActiveDocument.Footnotes(I).Reference.Style = "Fußnotenzeichen" 
    Next 
End Sub
```
Allerdings weist dieses Makro ja nur die Formatvorlage zu. Ich will hingegen nur irgendwie das Attribut "Hochgestellt" bzw. "Superscript" auf "wahr" setzen und nicht evtl. den Schriftgrad ändern.

Allerdings kann ich nirgendwo eine Beschreibung der Klasse Footnote finden, weiß also nicht wodurch ich 

```
ActiveDocument.Footnotes(I).Reference.Style
```
ersetzen muss.

Falls mir da jemand helfen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## RudolfSchmidt (7. September 2010)

```
Sub fussnoten_hochstellen()
' fussnoten_hochstellen Makro
' Makro aufgezeichnet am 08.05.2005 von nuri
 
    For I = 1 To ActiveDocument.Footnotes.Count
    ActiveDocument.Footnotes(I).Reference.Style = "Fußnotenzeichen"
    Next
End Sub
```

ist besser


----------



## RudolfSchmidt (8. September 2010)

Und für den Fußtext, damit die Zahlen auch hochgestellt werden wie üblich:


```
Sub Fussnoten_hochstellen()
Dim i As Integer
For i = 1 To ActiveDocument.Footnotes.Count
ActiveDocument.Footnotes(i).Range.Select
With Selection
.MoveLeft Unit:=wdCharacter, Count:=2
.HomeKey Unit:=wdLine, Extend:=wdExtend
.Font.Superscript = True
End With
Next
End Sub
```


----------

